# How many contacts do you have on your phone?



## SASsy girl (Nov 29, 2013)

Just wondering


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

200 or so

Mostly only use less than 10 though


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I have around 150, but only use a few on a regular basis.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

9. Only use 3 of them.
My parents are 2 of them and my brother is 1 of them


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

34. Many of them need to be deleted. Including my ex, a few people I don't talk to anymore and that girl that just rejected me.


----------



## MlleKathy (Dec 19, 2009)

27. Most are coworkers and family. Only a few friends.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Technically four, but one of them is my apartment complex, one of them is GEICO roadside assistance, and one is my parents who I haven't had a phone conversation with in years.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't have a phone.

I can't vote. This poll is *broken*.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I got 22 most are work tho I got one friend in there but have not seen him in 9 years and dont really want to


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

74. I talk to maybe about 10 of those, half of them being family.


----------



## Weekend (Dec 9, 2013)

I have only two but I just got a phone recently and changed school so I got that going for me which is nice. I'm also in a group chat if that counts. xd


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Right now 0. 
but to be fair, I've had 5 different phones in the last year despite hardly ever using them. 
If I wasn't so lazy and actually cared to transfer the contacts, it would still be less than 10.


----------



## freakamidget (Nov 25, 2013)

I usually have about 12. Most of them are my family. I was with someone that had 200+ contacts on their phone, I'm flabbergasted at how people can have so many!! What's the point?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

If I delete old essential work numbers where I used to work there would be 0 none nada 
So I leave them on my phone so it's not empty and I don't feel like a complete no mate even though I am


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

15


----------



## needausername (Dec 7, 2013)

3rd option. i also have numbers i remember that are not contacts.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

28. The only non-family people on there are the heads of the labs I work in, family friends/neighbors, two friends from high school, my best friend, and my boyfriend. The rest are office numbers. After I got my new phone, I cleaned out my contacts list so it would be nice and short. :yes

I don't get why people keep numbers they'll never use. The people from the club i'm in at school put their numbers into my phone, but I deleted them because i'll never need to text them. :stu


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

29. I have no idea who about 10 of them are though lol.


----------



## Grignard (Jan 16, 2013)

~150, I use maybe 10-20 of them regularly.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

18. Eight are family. Four I don't talk to anymore.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

19 ~ 5 are family, a few ex-coworkers, one is my "herbsmen", only one is a friend I chat somewhat regularly with


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

I voted the one near 30 but do I actually text any of them? No not really.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't have a cellphone.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I've been without a phone for a year now, but my old phone had about 10 contacts. All of them drug dealers lol.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

8 lol


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

11, and that's including the number I need when using the laundry room.

:blank


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

9...7 of them are family. One is the leasing office to my apt complex lol. And one is a "friend" that I haven't spoken to in almost a year.

fml


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

72 contacts - mostly classmates, bosses, students I tutor/teach, dentist, doctor, pdoc, and a couple of online friends, my 2 real life friends, and my family.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

10. Mostly family and acquaintances from school who got bored of me.


----------



## Guigo (Sep 22, 2012)

Phone? what for? You don't need one when you have no one to call


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

One. My mom


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

parents, sisters, thats it.........for now I don't even have a phone/cel

Now I would like a cool cell phone, it adds to the dating game I'm trying to eneter


----------



## freakamidget (Nov 25, 2013)

Atm, I have 5. I'm too cool for school. B!&ches be jel!!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm not sure what to do with contacts I don't remember.


----------



## msax21 (Dec 21, 2013)

316. But at least half of those I've never texted or called


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

17.


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

I can't be bothered to check, but no more than 20, most of whom are family. Back when I was around 15, I was so ashamed that I used to have some fake numbers in there just in case an acquaintance at school got a hold of my phone. :lol


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

46. And I only use a handful of them at best. I've deleted so many numbers over the past few years lol. Shutting people out of your life is amazing.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

for that matter I have friends/contacts on here, only a few did I ever talked to....and I probably bored them a lot so sorry girls


----------



## twistedlogic89 (Jul 13, 2013)

45. Probably a third of those are family or businesses. Another third are people I've lost contact with a need to just be deleted.


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

74. I don't talk to hardly any of them. 

Just my family members/ a couple friends on a daily basis.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

lol 5, 3 family members (the only family I have) and 2 friends


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Mother, father, sister, aunt

One non-family who I attempt to have occasional conversations with. I usually barely get a response though.


----------



## Sunhawk (Oct 3, 2013)

11 with my contacts from work. Without them, I would only have four which are my parents and my sisters.


----------



## SomethingClever1 (Dec 26, 2013)

10 in total 6 are family 4 are from work


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

14. Wow, this number seems large! 

To put it into perspective, though, I hardly have my phone on me due to the fact that I never use it or receive calls/texts.

One is my harpsichord teacher (if I can't make the lesson on time, etc.).
One is voicemail inbox (that counts, right?)
Two were old classmates from college, do not keep in touch with. Need to delete.
Four are family, my mom and uncle, plus two cousins.
The other six are old friends contacts from high school, the friends I wish I still kept in touch with, but do not.
I have no work contacts.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

7 and thats it.


----------



## wiseman (Dec 14, 2013)

28


----------



## Universal (Dec 11, 2013)

13: But only 3 I regularly talk to,others are just in case type of contacts


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I think 31-50 but most are work related. I am usually calling 3-4 numbers only for personal use. All family.


----------



## ApatheticDisplay (Dec 4, 2013)

65. Only 4-5 do I talk to on a regular basis. And by talk I mean text. I HATE talking on the phone.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

i voted 11 to 30 but i dont really talk to them all regularly. if i counted just the ppl i talk to/txt it would be around 9 ppl and thats being generous.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I just got a phone so only 1 as of now


----------



## NeverendingCycle (Oct 14, 2013)

What if you don't have a phone? Just kidding.

I have four.


----------



## Dresden (Dec 18, 2013)

_*Thirty one, including family, takeaways, my dealer, the creepy fat dude that sells me dodgy computer parts, and the Chinese girl that keeps trying to "set me up" with her (entirely uninterested) son.
Hang on.. I never asked for her number.. that is unsettling, to say the least.

*_


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I got rid of my phone once I dropped from college. I don't really need it anymore.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I actually don't have a phone. Whenever I do need to use one I use the landline here at my Dad's house.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

I have over 400 but only about 25 or 30 are regularly used. 100 are numbers for businesses or doctors, dentists, stores… another 80 or maybe 100 are girls since the late 90s that I've hooked up with one way or another but fizzled and I keep them in my phone out of a strange longing. I can't get myself to delete contacts even if I haven't said a word to them in years.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

lol maybe 5?:teeth


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

22. 2 of which I use sometimes


----------



## Im only me (Aug 14, 2013)

If we don't count family members - I have 2.


----------



## conners (Dec 1, 2013)

I have 238.:blank

I have had the same phone number since I was 14 though.. and a lot of those numbers are random guys that i met at clubs/bars when I was going through my outgoing drunk stage from 18-19.

I text about 2 people on a daily basis though.


----------



## msh (Mar 19, 2012)

3
My parents and a barber.


----------

